# Old mantis tearing holes in screen and getting stuck



## cwebster (Feb 11, 2017)

Minty Mantis who is quite elderly now has begun getting his front pincers stuck in the mesh top of his mantis mansion to the point i had to cut him free. I think he is ok. I tried moving him to the butterfly mansion but he is tearing holes in it too although he hasnt gotten stuck yet. I never see him eat any insects and never have although he has them, but he loves honey. He drinks water from daily mistings and is in a temperature and humidity controlled bathroom. I worry because he seems very frail now esp with one back leg going the wrong way from his final mismolt. Has anyone encountered the problem of a mantis getting stuck on the screen mesh?


----------



## cwebster (Feb 11, 2017)

BTW he is a tenodora sinensis and is a real cutie.


----------



## SunOfRa (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes my African Ghost did this a lot after she got pregnant. Once she laid the oothca I put it and her outside, said goodbye, and wiped my tears. Funny how something so tiny can affect you so hard. Sure do miss her.


----------



## Tehshlendo (Feb 11, 2017)

I hear that as they get older getting stuck on mesh/screens becomes more common, I don't think I personally know any solutions myself though.  Also just the obligatory PSA don't release non-native species, if you need to get rid of them for any reason the freezer is the best choice.


----------



## Serle (Feb 11, 2017)

cwebster said:


> BTW he is a tenodora sinensis and is a real cutie.


Haven't had any caught in screen but I had a Tenodera get wrapped up in a plastic glue string that held the screen.

She was tied up just like a dog on a leash. Warning to myself and others that use hot glue guns.... S


----------



## cwebster (Feb 14, 2017)

Minty has started hanging head down along the side of the screen cage instead of upside down at the very top. He was very thirsty and wanted honey several times. Hope these are not bad signs.


----------



## cwebster (Feb 14, 2017)

Sadly this morning Minty was lying on the cage bottom on his side. Got him out and gave him water drops, honey, and juicy cricket guts. He is still able to move his antennae and walk around a little but i feel i am losing a close friend. He waves his front feet so hes still there but not for long i fear.


----------



## cwebster (Feb 15, 2017)

Minty Mantis is gone. RIP. He is really missed.


----------



## Tehshlendo (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 15, 2017)

I noticed towards the end of my wild caught female's life, she was using a different part of leg to hold on, not the tips. As she got weaker she would fall off the sticks. At the last she took a cold sleep.

Having in the past raised thousands of tropical fish and currently having a 13 yr old service dog with cancer, I can understand both viewpoints regarding pets dieing.

When I saw the wild caught catch her toes caught I changed out of alum screens.


----------



## cwebster (Feb 15, 2017)

We use soft mesh mantis mansions and butterfly keepers but am hoping to find better containers before spring.


----------



## cwebster (Feb 15, 2017)

Tehshlendo said:


> I'm sorry for your loss


Thank you. He was truly special. His eyes are still bright green so its hard to believe he is gone.


----------



## Jessie (Feb 15, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. .


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 16, 2017)

I think I might be losing one soon as well, but to a missmolt. Sorry for your loss, little things sure can affect us


----------



## cwebster (Feb 17, 2017)

Am sorry crabbypatty. Minty had a mismolt but lived a long time after. Hope yours hangs in there too.


----------



## izbiggs (Feb 19, 2017)

@cwebster I'm so sorry for your loss.   I recently lost a mantis too, and I'm surprised by how much I think of the incident. He was my only Chinese, and though I have a dozen other mantises, when I found him on the floor of his enclosure I was so sad. It's amazing how much joy, peace, and entertainment these little insects can bring us.


----------



## cwebster (Feb 19, 2017)

Am sorry to hear you lost one also. Yes, they will steal your heart. They just dont live long enough for such wonderful creatures.


----------

